# can't detect an old USB2 mp3 player



## bortzy (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello.

I have an old USB2 mp3 player and when I plug it, the following output is returned from `dmesg`:

```
# dmesg
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=17, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 17 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=17, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 17 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, port 7, addr 17 (ignored)
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x10d6 USB 2.0FS FLASH DISK> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x10d6 USB 2.0FS FLASH DISK> at usbus0 (disconnected)
```

At the beginning of the test, the word "Ready" is displayed on the mp3 player screen.
Then a new detection test occurs. And so on indefinitely.
What's wrong with it?

Note that it works with a CentOS and Windows system.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

